# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1956



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Saturday January 21st 1956

River: NORTHLEIGH (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; NICANIA (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; WEST RIVER (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC CINEMA STAR (repg), Crown’s Slipway; HELMWOOD (ftg out), Scotia Quay; SILVERDENE (ftg out), Strand Quay; TIDERACE (ftg out), Manor Quay; BORDER TERRIER (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; CROYDON (repg), Austin’s Quay, CORMEAD (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; TIDERANGE (ftg out), O.B. SORENSEN (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; DONA OURANIA (ftg out), DONA MARGARITA (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; DARTWOOD (ftg out), Pickersgill’s Quay; STAMOS (ftg out), Short’s Quay; FREDERICK T. EVERARD (ldg), MONKWOOD (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; RICHMOND QUEEN (ldg), Wearmouth; FAIRY COVE (bunkering), Corporation Quay; EMINENCE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf.

Docks: BRIXTON (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; LADY OLGA (ldg), 8 Staiths; BRUSE (ldg), 23 Staiths; CORALSTONE (dis scrap), East Quay South; THEOMANNA ODIGITRIA (ftg out), East Quay North; RUNSWICK (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; HMS MUSKETEER (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC HOPPER no. 1 (repg), RWC VEDRA (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: MONKWOOD, CROYDON (London), FAIRY COVE (sea - is this an old Sydney tug?), RICHMOND QUEEN (Ridham), BRENT KNOLL (Tyne), NETHERLANDS COAST (Rotterdam via Tyne).
WEAR sailings: WESTWOOD, THOMAS HARDIE, FALCONER BIRKS, WIMBLEDON (London), KEYNES, BRENT KNOLL (Southampton), NETHERLANDS COAST (Tyne).

TYNE arrivals: CORFOSS, NETHERLANDS COAST, ROSEDENE, EWELL, OLNA, TEESDALE H., JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, BP TRANSPORTER.
TYNE sailings: TEESDALE H., BASSANO, TYNEDALE H., SIR JOHN SNELL, OLIVER BURY, WILLIAM PEARMAN, FOSSDYKE TRADER, LANCASHIRE COAST, STANFIELD, ROSE JULIE M., TOLWORTH, FLEMISH, SIR DAVID II, FIREGUARD, FRISIAN COAST, BOWCOMBE, MERIDA, BRENT KNOLL, NETHERLANDS COAST.

SEAHAM arrivals: SAMUEL CLEGG, LOCHEE, WANDLE, POOLE RIVER.
SEAHAM sailings: CARTHEW, ARDINGLY, FIREGLOW, ROYALGATE, MISTLEY.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: MILLY, CAMROUX III.
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: DAGENHAM, GRIPFAST, HOLDERVALE, AC***, AVERITY, EFFRA, CORSTREAM.

BLYTH arrivals: BALMORAL QUEEN, QUEENSLAND, JOHN EVELYN, TORQUAY, CAMROUX II, CORFIELD, HARRY RICHARDSON, CAPTAIN J.M. DONALDSON, JIM M.
BLYTH sailings: ORO, CAMROUX III, ABILITY, HUDSON BANK, HUDSON RIVER, HIGHLAND QUEEN, KERSTA, KETTWIG.

TEES arrivals: AINO NURMINEN, ANDA, FEN, KIVIEK, VENEENBERG, FRISIAN COAST, HELMSMAN, ELSE MULLER, BOWCOMBE, VENUS, NORMAN QUEEN, TYNEMOUTH, WARRENCOURT, OAKMORE, TRAQUAIR.
TEES sailings: TEESDALE H., VENUS, ZADAR, BP TRANSPORTER, LISBETH M., HILDA, EXPRESS.


September 27th 1956

River: SHEAF ROYAL (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; STANDELLA (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; HOPPER EAST (repg), Crown’s Slipway; ARUNDEL (ftg out), Scotia Quay; HATASIA (ftg out), Manor Quay; STANCROWN (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; GRIPFAST (repg), Austin’s Quay; CLIFF QUAY (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; TRITONIA (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; ROMANBY (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; STAMATIOS G. EMBIRICOS (ftg out), KEPWICKHALL (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; ATNA (ftg out), Short’s Quay; IRMGARD (dis timber), EIBE OLDENDORFF (dis scrap), Corporation Quay; ADAMS BECK (ldg), INCE R. CHRISTOPHERSEN (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), FREDERICK T. EVERARD (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CORFLOW (wtg sail), POOLE ISLAND (ldg), Wearmouth; FALCONER BIRKS (wtg ld), CROYDON (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; FIREGLOW (wtg sail), White’s Tier; GOSPORT (wtg ld), Bridge Tier.

Docks: HOYANGER (dis scrap), East Quay South; CAPETAN VASSILIS (dis props), HMS YARNTON (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; CAPITOL (wtg ld), 29 Corner; JEVINGTON COURT (ftg out), East Quay North; HMS MUSKETEER (brkg up), Young’s Quay; MARIA C. (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; WIMBLEDON (ldg), 23 Staiths.

WEAR arrivals: BEN HEBDEN (Keadby), POOLE ISLAND (Poole), CAPITOL, GRIPFAST, ADAMS BECK (London), FIREGLOW (Seaham), IRMGARD (Halmstad), SPRAY (Aberseen).
WEAR sailings: KEYNES (Southampton), PORTIA (Tyne), FIREBEAM, GLANOWEN, SOUTHWOOD (London), VIRGO (Denmark), BEN HEBDEN (Hamble).

TYNE arrivals: WEGA, CHESHIRE COAST, LJUSTERO, FULHAM IV, BIRDWOOD, SPECIALITY, SERVUS, ALLURITY, EMSWORTH, **** NOBEL, LEA GRANGE, JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, SYLVIAN COAST, MARWICK HEAD, TEESDALE H., PORTIA, SUNNANVIK.
TYNE sailings: HUDSON BANK, TYNEDALE H., TEESDALE H., FIRESIDE, ICEMAID, CORMINSTER, DAVID POLLOCK, MITCHAM, FRISIAN COAST, FORMALITY, HOLDERNITH, BORDER FUSILIER, RIJNBORG, BENVENUE, SELECTIVITY, SERVUS, WESTFJORD, ALLURITY, BLENHEIM, HAMPSHIRE COAST, OLIVIAN COAST, PINEWOOD, ARTHUR WRIGHT.

TEES arrivals: PINEWOOD, KENRIX, KALLE, COXWOLD, VENEENBERG, LANDBREEZE, SUCCESS, FRISIAN COAST, SAPPHIRE, BRITISH CAPTAIN, ALLURITY.
TEES sailings: FAIENCE, POTESTAS, LANDBREEZE, ALLURITY, DOMINENCE, MATROS SHELESNIAK, HOLDERNIDD, CHRISTOPHER M., KIRUNA, NERETVA, EXPRESS, GAZELLE, CAMROUX III, YMASKA.

SEAHAM arrivals: THOMAS HARDIE, CHESSINGTON, RICHMOND QUEEN, MISTLEY, POLDEN.
SEAHAM sailings: MISTLEY, THOMAS LIVESEY, ESKWOOD, FIREGLOW.

BLYTH arrivals: THE COUNTESS, DALEGARTH FORCE, NORMAN QUEEN, REDHALL, CAPE WRATH, QUEENSLAND, DENWICK HEAD, FORMALITY, WESTFJORD, RIJNBORG, EMINENCE, CROMARTY FIRTH, DOMINENCE, DA COSTA, DURHAMBROOK.
BLYTH sailings: CORMOAT, FULHAM, HMS REWARD, JOHN CHARRINGTON, EMINENCE, LANCASTERBROOK, AMBERLEY, FORMALITY, ROMAN QUEEN, DAVID M., ORDINENCE, ASTRA, HOLDERNETT, SYLVIAN COAST, HEMSO.


----------

